# rc-update

## maldojr88

hello guys....

just a quick question to tweak my boot up.

I installed gentoo from a minimal cd.

Everytime my computer boots....it tries to start eth0

and since im using a laptop and not plugged...it wastes my time!

it tries to dchp and takes long there....

i tried removing it with this command:

```
rc-update del net.eth0 default
```

I get this output from the command:

* 'net.eth0' not found in any of the specified runlevels

so it shouldnt try to start the script again during start up ...and it still tries to 

thanks in advance

----------

## s3ntient

Perhaps try:

```
rc-update del netmount
```

Using the following command you can see which services start when:

```
rc-update show
```

It's a question of finding which service depends on having the network up and removing it from startup.

----------

## maldojr88

tried :

```
rc-update del netmount
```

rebooted but its still doing this

here is the output of the rc-update show command:

 bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo | boot

      readahead-list | boot

 readahead-list-earl | boot

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

                 xdm |      default

One thing that might help us track down the case....

I have 2 symbolic links to net.lo

these are net.eth0 and net.wlan0

notice that net.lo is in the default runlevel....

why is it important to start the net.lo script?

----------

## MarioCorleone

```
rc-update del net.eth0
```

and it should find where it is, and delete it

i have 2 symlinks as well  one for net.eth0 and one for net.eth1

net.lo is YOUR machine  127.0.0.1   localhost = you

----------

## Figaro

The nicest solution to this is to emerge netplug.

Once it's emerged, the net.eth0 script will go into the background and will still work whenever you plug a cable into your NIC.

----------

## alex.blackbit

but it should be possible to simply let init start net.eth0.

the situation is unclear to me, since "rc-update show" does not show eth0.

----------

## maldojr88

```
rc-update del net.eth0
```

* 'net.eth0' not found in any of the specified runlevels

this is frustrating...

ok...i know and understand that net.lo is the loopback addrees

but why is it important to start it?

I would like to fix this without netplug please

anyone!!!!!!!

----------

## s3ntient

I'm not quite sure why net.eth0 is starting, it shouldn't and I don't think any of the services that you start require eth0 to be up.  

You could have a look through the init scripts to see which (if any) is causing eth0 to start, but that seems like a waste of time.

A quick fix would be to set eth0 to an ip address and then manually run dhcp when you need it.

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe you should try this :

```

# nano /etc/conf.d/rc

# RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

```

This will prevent your net.eth0 to start.

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

Either delete net.eth0 or emerge sys-apps/netplug.

----------

## maldojr88

d2_racing

you cracked the case!

Now it works...

thanks to everyone else

----------

## d2_racing

No problem.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *Figaro wrote:*   

> The nicest solution to this is to emerge netplug.
> 
> Once it's emerged, the net.eth0 script will go into the background and will still work whenever you plug a cable into your NIC.

 

I am not sure what to do after emerging netplug or if I need special configuration. When I boot the computer I get eth0 without any IP:

```
# ifconfig

ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:44:1B:0C:4A

          inet addr:192.168.1.106  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:228 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:131 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:158202 (154.4 Kb)  TX bytes:24829 (24.2 Kb)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:D1:CB:2F:38

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xdead
```

If I have understood correctly, eth0 should not appear if netplug is running. The problem is that I am getting this message constantly:

```
Apr 13 10:53:07 joanet eth0: PHY reset until link up.
```

To stop the message I have to stop eht0 (/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop). When stopping eth0 I get this message:

```
Apr 13 10:58:28 joanet eth0: PHY reset until link up.

Apr 13 10:58:30 joanet netplugd[9034]: caught signal 15 - exiting
```

Therefore, netplugd starts and stops with eth0. How should I get rid of the messages?

I would very much appreciate any tips. Thanks!

----------

